
Show HN: Hacker News for mobile devices - mheguevara
http://hnmobile.herokuapp.com/
======
hkmurakami
I'm a fan of the design, but lack of comments is a deal breaker for me.

I currently use this site for hn mobile:
[http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/](http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/)

~~~
girvo
I use MiniHack, which is mind-blowingly good now that the update came through.
Full comment posting on mobile and tablet, upvoting, flagging, everything.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-news-
yc/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-news-
yc/id631108846?mt=8)

~~~
mitchell209
MiniHack is easily my favorite iOS app now. The dark theme is beautiful and it
has all the basic features you need.

------
Z3UX
I've tried many hn mobile redesigns and have settled with
[http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com) and use it every single day!

~~~
wuliwong
Did they make an iOS app as well? This looks just like my HN iOS app. Love it.

~~~
mgrouchy
Yes, its very nice. I use this iOS app as well.

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-yc/id713733435)

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn)

And its open source too!
[https://github.com/premii/hn](https://github.com/premii/hn)

~~~
oliomel
I use the iOS app. I wish the developer would update it to support left edge
slide for going back.

------
XERQ
I've been using a combination of Hacker Web [1] and TheNews [2].

Hacker Web IMO is perfect for browsing on mobile devices, whereas TheNews is
great for desktop viewing.

[1] [http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/](http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/)
[2] [http://thenews.im/](http://thenews.im/)

------
carbocation
Note that it is probable that Hacker News / News.YC itself will in the
relatively near future have a more "responsive" design:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/96](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/96)

------
tosinaf
Also see TheNews (iOS) [http://bit.ly/thenews-ios](http://bit.ly/thenews-ios)

it's for both hacker news & designer news. It also has support for viewing
comments in addition to the clean design :)

*disclaimer, I built it lol

------
girvo
Not bad, needs some work, but not bad!

My favourite app is MiniHack. Lets you post comments on mobile, and has a
really nice interface now that he's updated the UI. Well worth the money.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-news-
yc/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-news-
yc/id631108846?mt=8)

~~~
shoq
If you are a lurker: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435?mt=8)

------
kripy
[http://ihackernews.com/](http://ihackernews.com/) ... if only it had more
button.

------
varkson
Since Y Combinator has been redesigned, I hope they redesign HN and make it
responsive and modern.

~~~
dictum
Verdana is a bit dated (it still looks good, but it's very reminiscent of
early 2000s web design, as it was one of the few fonts that looked good
without antialiasing on a 640x480 or 800x600 display), but I'd like to ask
this of whoever gets tasked with refreshing HN's typography in the future:
stick with a humanist sans serif. Don't go with Helvetica or another geometric
sans serif.

~~~
OutThisLife
Verdana is really easy to read though.

Compare your comment as Verdana to Arial:
[http://d.pr/i/u0Ys](http://d.pr/i/u0Ys)

------
Kiro
These kind of HN redesigns pop up every other day. What makes this better than
the rest?

------
hexleo
When I click the hyperlink, I jump to another web site, although in desktop HN
work will, for mobile devices is too bad. In my way, it propose a new
mechanism to translate the other web page to adopt the mobile devices, do in
app.

------
jpdlla
A couple of months ago I built [http://news.hdn.io/](http://news.hdn.io/)
after aggregating data from Hacker News and Designer News for The Hacker and
Designer Newsletter.

------
jamhed
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ncom.yahn](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ncom.yahn)

------
skizm
No comments? That's like 70% of the reason I come on HN.

ihackernews.com is another alternative for anyone still poking around for good
mobile versions of HN.

------
arcameron
Also see [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)

------
stewbrew
A mobile version that works with javascript disabled. What a relief.

